# "Jesus"



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

In the early 70's there was a notice in our local paper asking if some one could adopt a ferret, so I contacted the number which turned out to be social services.
Talking to the lady on the phone she said they had a 5 year old who could not be rehomed without a ferret and because of the situation they were looking for some one to take the ferret and allow the young girl to visit it.

So a few day later the social worker turned up with a large bucket with wire over the top to keep the ferret in and when I took the top off the social worker look into the bucket and at that point the ferret decided to jump out, the first words from the social worker was "Jesus" as she fell backwards and that's the name the name the ferret got stuck with.

When ever the girl and her new foster family could make time they would come and visit the ferret, then when the girl was adopted her new family decided that she could take her ferret along with her.

The last time I talked to her she had about 10 ferrets and 6 children.
.


----------

